# Every day is a gift.



## oldgeek (Feb 26, 2012)

Hard to remember, but every now and then we are reminded...

6:15 this morning my wife had a heart attack. I was just getting ready to get up, to get her and the kids ready for church. She was up already, and "sick". Cold sweats, vomiting, indigestion, and her color was very, very pale. I called for help. We are fortunate to have the best heart hospital in the state located where we live. She needed it, because she had 100% blockage on the right side of her heart. she was in the cath lab 30 min. after she arrived at the hospital. they were able to get a stint placed, and had to shock her 2 times to get her heart back to rhythm. We were blindsided by this. She is only 45 years old, and has been taking blood pressure medicine for years. She quit drinking about 6 years ago, but has not been able to quit smoking. The doctor said she will have to quit now! 

I don't do facebook, or any other "social media" unless GRF counts  I guess i just wanted to tell someone about my day.

If you love someone, don't forget to tell them each and every day.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 26, 2012)

That is a wake up call! I'm happy to hear you were able to get her the help she needed. 45 is very young to be having heart problems but I guess age doesn't matter. I would imagine she will be in the hospital for a few days, that usually stops the smoking cold turkey. You just need to help her resist the cigs when she gets out. I see a lot of people go without a cigarette for a week or two while in the hospital, only to light one up as soon as they get out. I smoke too so I know quitting is easier said than done, I'm still working on it. :| Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Smack (Feb 26, 2012)

That makes for a rough day geek, wish the best for her and you.


----------



## oldgeek (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys,
I appreciate the good thoughts. I am getting ready to take the kids up to see her.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm truly sorry to hear about your wife.

I hope she has a speedy and complete recovery.

Steve


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Oldgeek, wishing your family all the best and for a speedy recovery for your wife. If there's anything my family can do let us know.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 26, 2012)

Oldgeek,
Glad the story had a good ending to it.
Just let me (us) know if I (we) can be of any help. Nothing is to big or small.
Here for you and the wife too.

Tom C.


----------



## joem (Feb 27, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this news, and happy to see a better outcome.
This very same thing happened to my wife's mother at about the same time with 90% blockage in the small artery. She's recovered well and I am sure your wife will too.
Prayers and hope to you and your family


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 27, 2012)

A tragic story with a very favorable ending. I bid you and your wife well. 

I'm lucky. I've never smoked cigarettes, although I have enjoyed my share of good cigars, and I used to smoke a pipe. A bleeding ulcer changed that, way back in the mid 80's, although I still have all of my pipes, and will light one up occasionally. Haven't done so in a couple years or more, so, maybe I've quit! hard to say.

My father was a smoker. At about age 50, he stopped for a beer on a Saturday afternoon, on his way home from working a half day. Leaving the beer joint, he reached for his pack of smokes. Looked at them, tossed them aside and never touched them again. It can be done. Just a matter of really wanting to quit.

Earl Fee, a bottle collector I knew in my younger years, was a chain smoker. I hadn't known him long, and was surprised to hear he had surgery for throat cancer. Stopped by his place to pay a visit when he was released from the hospital, to find him sitting in his favorite chair, smoking cigarette after cigarette. He died from throat cancer. Strangely, his son, who didn't smoke, picked up the habit shortly thereafter. 

Go figure!

Harold


----------



## oldgeek (Feb 27, 2012)

UPDATE:

My wife is doing much better this evening. She still has a 70% blockage, and 2 - 50% blockages in her heart. They plan to see if the blockages can be improved with medicine first, if not, then bypass surgery later on.

I thank those that have had us in their thoughts, it means a lot to me.

This is a GREAT group of people on this forum. I feel fortunate to be a part of it.


----------



## kuma (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Oldgeek , I hope your well!
I'm really glad to hear that your wifes feeling better now , that must have been a terrible scare for you all.
I wont ramble on , I just wanted to say that our thoughts are with you and I wish you all the very best chief.
Again , sending my very best wishes , and sending my warm regards ,
Chris


----------



## rich_2137 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi
Very Sorry to here about this oldgeek take care and take extra care of her

Richard


----------



## dtectr (Feb 28, 2012)

Mark Twain : quitting smoking is the easiest thing i've ever done - I should know, i've done it a thousand times! 
I am a believer in choosing your parents wisely as a means to avoid heart disease. 
Your wife gas the best reasons to take me herself - you and the kids. When my dad suit smoking he said for 2 weeks he didn't know he he was "afoot or horseback", his hair hurt. That's when she'll need you to be most patient. Love is a powerful motivator. 
Just my dos centavos 
Dtectr


----------



## oldgeek (Feb 29, 2012)

Update:

We have her home sweet home now. She is "sore all over" but on the mend. We would like to thank all for your thoughts, and prayers.
My 2 wonderful daughters 11 & 17 have been incredible through all of this. They are definitely not you average kids. Despite everything that has happened recently, I still feel like the king of the world! 8) But tired as hell! LoL


----------



## markmopar (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad she's home and doing better. We here send our best hopes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Claudie (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to here she's home too. I am glad to know that you have children that are caring and helpful, that means a lot.


----------



## joem (Mar 1, 2012)

Claudie said:


> Glad to here she's home too. I am glad to know that you have children that are caring and helpful, that means a lot.


Yes I agree, no shooting laptops there.


----------



## butcher (Apr 8, 2012)

Ole geek, do not forget to tell her you love her.

Thank goodness you still have time to spend together.


----------



## Geo (Apr 18, 2012)

sorry about that.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2012)

oldgeek said:


> Hard to remember, but every now and then we are reminded...
> 
> 6:15 this morning my wife had a heart attack. I was just getting ready to get up, to get her and the kids ready for church. She was up already, and "sick". Cold sweats, vomiting, indigestion, and her color was very, very pale. I called for help. We are fortunate to have the best heart hospital in the state located where we live. She needed it, because she had 100% blockage on the right side of her heart. she was in the cath lab 30 min. after she arrived at the hospital. they were able to get a stint placed, and had to shock her 2 times to get her heart back to rhythm. We were blindsided by this. She is only 45 years old, and has been taking blood pressure medicine for years. She quit drinking about 6 years ago, but has not been able to quit smoking. The doctor said she will have to quit now!
> 
> ...


Oldgeek, I'm touched and I know God is on your side. Getting ready to serve God is getting ready. 

Hang in there and be as strong as you have been. Your family needs you and you do have even me praying for you and your family. 

I'm going in tomorrow (April 19th) to have an out-patient surgery. God willing, I'll be able to post here again after tomorrow.

I don't even know you, but you and your family are in my prayers, and please pray for me too.

Kevin


----------



## oldgeek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. Since this thread got bumped, here is an update.

She is doing well, and has not smoked a single cigarette since her heart attack.  
Occasionally she has a "racy' heart beat, and some chest discomfort, but her doctor tell's us "that's pretty normal".
Her meds also come with some unpleasant side affects, but you have to think, where we would be without them?
All and all, I still feel like the king of the world!

FYI: Watch out on the roads for my 17 year old daughter, she got her license last week! LoL (just kidding, she is a great driver)


----------



## Geo (Apr 19, 2012)

glad to hear things are better. normally the first symptom of a heart attack is death so she is very lucky indeed. im sorry that it took such a drastic thing to get her attention and make her think of her health.my wife smokes and i know what a struggle it is to convince someone how dangerous it is and sometimes it takes a wakeup call to teach us better. its very true that its never too late to quit.


----------

